# New Online Plant Store



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

www.thewetleaf.net


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Or..you can get in town with no shipping ! Lol. 
You can also get them the day they arrive direct from Denmark and know how long they sat around. Or didn't .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

April said:


> Or..you can get in town with no shipping ! Lol.
> You can also get them the day they arrive direct from Denmark and know how long they sat around. Or didn't .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right April. If you live in large centres like Vancouver or Calgary, Tropica Products are easy to find. But I feel I should point out that not everyone has access to great LFS because of where they live. They can't leave the house, or its a big ordeal for various reasons. Often I have deals on shipping anyhow. And I'm willing to bet those plants from Denmark arrive to me the same day you get them in the same condition.

I'm a hobbyist too, I was into rare aquatic plants for a long time before I ever accidentally started an online business. Lol I have many different types of Rare Moss, Bucephalandra and more plants to come once they are ready. Over the years I've found it hard to find the rarer stuff in Canada and hopefully The Wet Leaf can fill that gap a bit.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM sent to you...........


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree online is good for small towns. I guess I need to work on my shopping cart more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've bought buces from there before and I've always had good experiences. We don't have anything like that at the lfs around here.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Definitely going to look at it sometime buceps are rare.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Can you possibly do videos on your stock once in awhile? It would be nice to see exactly what you're getting. Nice site though, I'm going to grab some stuff off you soon.


----------



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

troutsniffer said:


> Can you possibly do videos on your stock once in awhile? It would be nice to see exactly what you're getting. Nice site though, I'm going to grab some stuff off you soon.


 Actually thats in the works right now, I'm hopping to do bi-weekly videos.


----------



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

nicr said:


> www.thewetleaf.net


We've changed our website domain and look! Dropped the .net in favour of .ca. This will give us a Canadian identity.

Here it is; 
www.thewetleaf.ca


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

I just put an order in with wetleaf. I have to say so far it's been a great experience. Emailed me back promptly and very helpful, very good pricing as well. Ordered bucephalandra and shrimp. The only negative is that they are out of stock on a lot of items but that just means they are busy! Two thumbs up Thanks again Wetleaf.ca


----------



## PecnarcY (Nov 15, 2019)

It is a pretty interesting and nice shop that deserves more attention. So I guess that the developers should hire somebody from a digital marketing agency to make some SEO or to use some other marketing tools. Moreover they can add their shop to https://ethicalsellers.org. There are included a lot of good shops that people usually access. It is one of the best platforms that verifies the shops and tells to the customers that the online shop is trustful. This is why I am telling you this, you need to be there.


----------

